# Jack Plate or Tilt n Trim unit?



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a manual trim 25 and a manual jackplate. I built the jack plate so it only cost me $150 but if I had to choose I would go with the tilt and trim. Trim being the most important. One you get the motor height set, you don’t really need to touch it and with trim you can have it set hire and still plane quickly and trim out for top end. If you can only have one that’s my thought.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

CMC makes a jack plate, or did last time i checked, that was around the price of the TnT unit.
That said I would go with the TnT, it will save your back and you can adjust running angle on the fly which is great with a smaller motor.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you for the great input that decides it for me.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I would pony up the coin and but a Bob’s tilt and jack. They’re a little pricey, but well worth it. Best JP on the market hands down, and you get both tnt and a jackplate in one unit!


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> I would pony up the coin and but a Bob’s tilt and jack. They’re a little pricey, but well worth it. Best JP on the market hands down, and you get both tnt and a jackplate in one unit!


Funny that you mentioned that. Somebody sent me a link to it 5 minutes ago.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Funny that you mentioned that. Somebody sent me a link to it 5 minutes ago.


Honestly, I have installed every make/model JP there is in one boat or another. My hard earned money goes to Bob’s period! Why so partial? Because they are the best hands down!


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> Honestly, I have installed every make/model JP there is in one boat or another. My hard earned money goes to Bob’s period! Why so partial? Because they are the best hands down!


So you'd say if I go with just the t & t go bobs over CMC?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Not sure bobs does just a tnt. But You couldn’t give me “and I mean that in a literal sense” a cmc!


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Just curious Henry, did you end up going with a Hydraulic Tilt & Trim OR a Jack Plate? I am trying to make a similar decision for my skiff...


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Anyone installed a jack plate and actually gotten much out of it? Last one I installed only gave me a few inches before cavitation, really didn't seem worth it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Did you have a cupped prop, cav plate, and low water pickup? You need these to really make full use of the jackplate.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Unless you're running a tunnel, a hydraulic jack plate won't do you much good. If you can't get the motor in the optimum position mounted to the transom, then get a manual/fixed jack plate. Once the motor is in the optimum position, without a tunnel, there's not much reason to be moving it up or down. I'd get tilt/trim if you have a bad back, but otherwise I'd just go with manual tilt. That's me, but I'm a minimalist.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Vertigo said:


> Unless you're running a tunnel, a hydraulic jack plate won't do you much good. If you can't get the motor in the optimum position mounted to the transom, then get a manual/fixed jack plate. Once the motor is in the optimum position, without a tunnel, there's not much reason to be moving it up or down. I'd get tilt/trim if you have a bad back, but otherwise I'd just go with manual tilt. That's me, but I'm a minimalist.


My Shipoke doesn’t have a tunnel and I can run it all the way up. No cavitation, no overheat, and will do it great at 65!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> I would pony up the coin and but a Bob’s tilt and jack. They’re a little pricey, but well worth it. Best JP on the market hands down, and you get both tnt and a jackplate in one unit!


In everyone's opinion:
If one was to purchase a new motor, would Bob's tilt and jack be better than OEM tilt (i.e. don't order a new OEM motor w/Tilt)?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m not everyone lol, but since you asked...

Better is too subjective.
I like the fact that you get the best of everything with the tilt jack. Jack plate, check! TnT, Check, Break away feature on outboard, check!


----------

